# Fender Blues Junior/Eminence Texas Heat speaker



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Just wanted to share a quick video I've made yesterday evening, to show how the Blues Junior sounds like with a Texas Heat speaker. No tricks, just a Strat (2008 American Standard w/ JS moore pick ups) straight into the amp and 2 mics (SM57 close to the speaker, AKG C535 ambient).

[video=youtube;AJ9QziAv-nY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ9QziAv-nY[/video]


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Sounds great. Nice playing by the way. How do YOU think it compares to the stock speaker (assuming that's what you had in it). Is your Blues Jr stock?


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Strat!

My amp is not stock, the output transformer has been upgraded by the previous owner, and the tone stack has been modified too (BillM mod, by the previous owner as well).

I find the Texas Heat tames that sizzling/piercing high the stock speaker has. It also helps getting rid of the boxiness these amps have. Lows are fuller as well. I really think the Blues Junior should be shipped with this speaker rather than the stock one!

I've been lucky enough to try a Two Rock Studio 22 (there was one on local Kijiji last month), and even if the Blues Junior is clearly one step behind, it really is in the ballpark of the Studio 22. Great little gigging amp!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice! so, what is you rig for filming/recording to youtube? special program needed?
that is exactly what i want to so pedal shootouts. 
your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I mic up my amp with 3 mics, one on front (SM57) and one on the back (AKG C535). I do that because I find the 57 is good at getting all the dynamic/in your face sound of an amp but always lack depth and low end, which you get by micing the back. You just have to listen to see if you have some phase issues (missing frequencies). I'm happy when the sound I get is the same as what I hear in the room. If not, I move the mics until it's ok.

then it's pretty simple, a sound card (Edirol FA66), a recording software (garage band). I use my digital camera to film myself while playing and then do all the editing/synchronizing with recorded audio on iMovie.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks bud. That's just what I needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Judas68fr said:


> Just wanted to share a quick video I've made yesterday evening, to show how the Blues Junior sounds like with a Texas Heat speaker. No tricks, just a Strat (2008 American Standard w/ JS moore pick ups) straight into the amp and 2 mics (SM57 close to the speaker, AKG C535 ambient).


First I have to congratulate you on recording a very good decent tone from your amp.
There are thousands of you tube videos that prove its NOT easy.

Second....on your demo you play a nice stratocaster. You decide to demo the neck and middle pickups.
What happened to the 2 and 4 positions ...its what strats live for.... to that I say "shame on you".

LEts try and do better next time shall we .....

G.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a project Blues Jr and am debating between the Texas Heat and a Cannabis Rex. Have you ever tried the C Rex? 



Judas68fr said:


> Thanks Strat!
> 
> My amp is not stock, the output transformer has been upgraded by the previous owner, and the tone stack has been modified too (BillM mod, by the previous owner as well).
> 
> ...


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

GTmaker said:


> First I have to congratulate you on recording a very good decent tone from your amp.
> There are thousands of you tube videos that prove its NOT easy.
> 
> Second....on your demo you play a nice stratocaster. You decide to demo the neck and middle pickups.
> ...


Thanks G.! And sorry about position 2 and 4 but... as I never play them, I've installed a 3-way switch (I used to play them almost exclusively at first, but grew really tired of them)... I've always found that you kinda loose the character of your instrument on those positions (every strats I've ever had sounded the same in position 2 and 4). I play 80% of my time playing positions 3 and 5, and 20% on position 1 (with OD exclusively for this one), so I wanted to show the usual clean tones I get from my strat.

I know it's unusual, but I find youtube is lacking of position 3 tones. To me, it is the hidden gem on a good strat!

- - - Updated - - -



Stratin2traynor said:


> I have a project Blues Jr and am debating between the Texas Heat and a Cannabis Rex. Have you ever tried the C Rex?



Unfortunately no! I'd like to compare them one day, the C. Rex is a rather popular combination with the Blues Junior!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm getting ready to do my Billm mods (although I don't really need the amp anymore since I bought the Two Rock Studio Pro 22) and was watching some of your other videos with your Blues Jr. You were getting some wicked tones out of that thing. I was just wondering which JS Moore pickups you have in your Strat. I had a set and unfortunately sold them to someone (stupid me - they sounded awesome - blaming it on GAS). I'm considering getting another set of JS Moores


----------

